# Going to the Dark (conventional) Side



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Planning on buying my first ever conventional set up for the spring. I know next to nothing about conv. reels other than the ones with the magnets seem to be popular with surf guys. I would appreciate some suggestions keeping in mind I'm not looking to break the bank in case I don't like it. 90% of my fishing is chunk bait off the beach using 3-6 oz. lead. I'm looking to go about $200-250. Thanks in advance.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Buy an Abu 6500. Awesome reel, and well within your price range. Personally, 90% of my fishing is done with that reel. Spool it up with 50 pound braid, and go to work.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

phillyguy said:


> Planning on buying my first ever conventional set up for the spring. I know next to nothing about conv. reels other than the ones with the magnets seem to be popular with surf guys. I would appreciate some suggestions keeping in mind I'm not looking to break the bank in case I don't like it. 90% of my fishing is chunk bait off the beach using 3-6 oz. lead. I'm looking to go about $200-250. Thanks in advance.


Akios 656CTM - 149.99
Akios 656SCM Shuttle - 249.99

You will not be disappointed... 

Tommy


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Follow Tommys suggestion for the best casting and best buy on the market.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

For the money, the 656 CTM of any of the Akios CTM reels paired up on a decent rod is hard to beat!


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

well I think thats all subjective to who u ask,, most talkle shop owners I have talked to say saltist 30, casters here like abu's and akios,, myself who uses the same reel for many aplications ,like a avet,, I troll , jig, liveline and surf cast with the same reel , 


9


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

man!! everybody's forgetting the most bullet proof reel made and it's relativly pocket friendly-diawa slosh30-120-140$ price range,plenty can be had used in good condition for less,4&bait-10&bait it'll chunk it,the absolute best reel for the novice caster,just my 3cents


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

sunburntspike said:


> man!! everybody's forgetting the most bullet proof reel made and it's relativly pocket friendly-diawa slosh30-120-140$ price range,plenty can be had used in good condition for less,4&bait-10&bait it'll chunk it,the absolute best reel for the novice caster,just my 3cents


I concur. Should be able to find one used for around $60 (give or take) in good condition.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

sunburntspike said:


> man!! everybody's forgetting the most bullet proof reel made and it's relativly pocket friendly-diawa slosh30-120-140$ price range,plenty can be had used in good condition for less,4&bait-10&bait it'll chunk it,the absolute best reel for the novice caster,just my 3cents


True but ya can still get the 525 as well. BEST user friendly reel in my book.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sunburntspike said:


> man!! everybody's forgetting the most bullet proof reel made and it's relativly pocket friendly-diawa slosh30-120-140$ price range,plenty can be had used in good condition for less,4&bait-10&bait it'll chunk it,the absolute best reel for the novice caster,just my 3cents


 Takes a little more time to learn on,but as you said,bulletproof like a baby tank.... Put two red brakes in with decent spool tension (almost no side to side on the spool) for the learning curve,develope your casting style and smoothness,as well as give your thumb some education... You'll have a reel that will get you through many seasons without problems... jmho..


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Penn Squall Casting Reel 12 or 15 and you can take it to Penn headquarters on Huntingpark Ave if it ever needs service.


----------



## Finaddict4u (Jan 9, 2009)

sunburntspike said:


> man!! everybody's forgetting the most bullet proof reel made and it's relativly pocket friendly-diawa slosh30-120-140$ price range,plenty can be had used in good condition for less,4&bait-10&bait it'll chunk it,the absolute best reel for the novice caster,just my 3cents


Agreed and welcome to the "dark side". Love the Saltist 40H as well. Sorry Chris, I know you will see this post LOL


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

I'll second the 525 mag. Used on the high side $100 or less. That leaves 150 for the rod. I'd recommend buying used, so if you don't like it you can sell at minimum loss. For the rod I don't have any particulars in mind but something 11' with a parabolic action would be nice.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

find someone that practices in your area.........he will most likely know the ins and outs of reel tuning and the intial settings you will need to take some of the bend outta the learning curve.......all of the above mentioned ...are good reels.....but unless you know how to tune them.....well just watch the market place....it has its own story to tell...you wont believe how many times ive seen people half filling a spool thinking its the only way to control a reel.....take the time to learn the reel you purchase inside and out ..it will save you a couple spools of line lol.....honestly its not that hard.....now say the word smmmmmmooth 300 times


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Avet SX MC, terrific power and control,.......$199......in fact, likely more control than even a newbie may need.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks to all for the input. Definitely looking for something used. The Akios CTM is a sweet looking reel, love to find one used. If not then probably a slosh or 525. Keeping my eye on the marketplace board.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

20 size Daiwa anything .... slsh, sha, shv, saltist all new between $100 - $175 ... used all well below that


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't rule out an Avet SX MC just yet! I bought one for my first conventional and I can tell you right now that it took about 5 casts to feel comfortable with it! You can choose to have as little or as much control as you would like


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

The best part of a search like this is that you will really be hard pressed to end up with a lousy reel.
There are a ton of great "starter" reels out there that you can decide if you like or not, and there is a good marketplace for used reels of all shapes and sizes.
There will always be some that will argue for one or the other, but in the end it will always come down to various personal preferences and brand loyalty.
When I first got into the conventional gig I was overwhelmed by the choices out there. But if you are patrient, and shop the boards, you will find the opportunities to try a lot of them for .75 cents on the dollar and not lose too much $$$ if you decide to sell and try something else.
Every single reel mentioned above is a quality product, and you could throw a rock with your eyes closed and hit one that would be a great starting point for anyone just getting into the conventional gig...
All that said, just buy yourself an Avet or Akios and be done with it!
;-)


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

tjbjornsen said:


> The best part of a search like this is that you will really be hard pressed to end up with a lousy reel.
> There are a ton of great "starter" reels out there that you can decide if you like or not, and there is a good marketplace for used reels of all shapes and sizes.
> There will always be some that will argue for one or the other, but in the end it will always come down to various personal preferences and brand loyalty.
> When I first got into the conventional gig I was overwhelmed by the choices out there. But if you are patrient, and shop the boards, you will find the opportunities to try a lot of them for .75 cents on the dollar and not lose too much $$$ if you decide to sell and try something else.
> ...


Bingo!!!!!!!


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

phillyguy said:


> Planning on buying my first ever conventional set up for the spring. I know next to nothing about conv. reels other than the ones with the magnets seem to be popular with surf guys. I would appreciate some suggestions keeping in mind I'm not looking to break the bank in case I don't like it. 90% of my fishing is chunk bait off the beach using 3-6 oz. lead. I'm looking to go about $200-250. Thanks in advance.


I see you are from Philly if you want to try and get together I have a couple of conventional reels you can try. I'm in the Cherryhill area of NJ and have a field about 2 miles from here that is empty most of the time. I'm not a very good caster but manage to get my bait out. Just make sure the outside temp is in the 50s or so.


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

Don't forget The Beast, AKIOS 666 CTM or for more line capacity, the AKIOS 757 CTM - Tommy has them!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

A quick update, as I know you all were waiting with baited breath for the momentous decision. I managed to pick up a slosh 30 ($65) spooled with 20lb trilene and a sweet lami XSMH 9' 1-3($77) from an auction site and I'm in business. My first swing in the field behind the house resulted in a bowl of spaghetti as I was admiring my cast and totally forgot to thumb the spool, lol. Half hour later I was getting decent to good results with the brake tightened down pretty good. I backed the brake of and immediately had a birds nest. Oh well, still have a good month to practice before I hit the beach. My first exp. with a Lami and I was really impressed. The rod punches well above its weight as I was throwing 4oz with ease.


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

> My first swing in the field behind the house resulted in a bowl of spaghetti as I was admiring my cast and totally forgot to thumb the spool, lol


LOL! Keep at it and CONGRATS!


Found a Slosh 20/30 tuning link from across the pond. Excellent info concerning tuning them to control, note the bearing oil tip.

http://www.liverpoolseafishing.com/t497-tuning-the-daiwa-slosh-20-30


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

You messed up man.......You joined a gang...From the movie colors..1988...Can never go back. Have fun.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

dsurf said:


> Avet SX MC, terrific power and control,.......$199......in fact, likely more control than even a newbie may need.


This is true. Haven't fished with mine yet but very impressive on the casting field.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

dsurf said:


> Avet SX MC, terrific power and control,.......$199......in fact, likely more control than even a newbie may need.


Way too heavy and restrictive. (the internals are built heavy - it's a stump puller, not a caster) Oh yeah, and the mag sucks on the AVET MC...



RuddeDogg said:


> This is true. Haven't fished with mine yet but very impressive on the casting field.


I respectfully disagree.

I am not so enamored by the AVET. It's a good (no, fantastic) reel, but best off of a boat or pier. It's built heavy, which is great for fishing - but it's the worst casting reel that I own. Heck, I have a CS Rocket (levelwind) that outcasts the AVET.

For the record, I own multiple AVETs, Abu Garcia 6500s, and Daiwa 7HTs.

For my money, I would buy Abu's first, due to parts and availability. Not the smoothest reel, but it's good stuff, nonetheless. It's disadvantages are more than offset by its advantages.

Second, is the Daiwa 7HT. My GOD, that reel casts... BUT - it's purpose built for long distance. You want to cast 30 yards in front of you? Forget it. It's an all or nothing reel. I can cast this bad boy farther than anything else in the arsenal, at the moment. (and I don't even have the ST)

And finally, the AVET SX MC - smoothest of the lot, but at the expense of distance. I'm sorry, but this reel simply will NOT cast with the Abu or Daiwa. The physics are totally against it. Too much spool mass, and too much drag in the drive line. I really wanted to believe in this reel, and tried my damnedest - but at the end of the day, without some major rework, this reel just isn't "it".

I have not yet purchased an AKIOS, but I do believe the hype surrounding them, just by virtue of the folks who are extolling their virtues. An AKIOS is next on my list. If they cast anywhere near as well as the big boys say they do, they are an absolute bargain.

Tommy - make sure you have my 666 Shuttle and 757 on hand when I get ready to order.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

I agree with solid7 about the Avet sx mc. It's a great fishing reel, however it definitely will not net the most distance if that is what you are after. The mag system also leaves something to be desired. I own one and use it from time to time, however if distance is the goal for that particular outing, then the avet stays in the bag.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

OP, buy an akios 656, or an abu 7000. Spool them with either 17 mono, or 40 pound braid.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

phillyguy said:


> A quick update, as I know you all were waiting with baited breath for the momentous decision. I managed to pick up a slosh 30 ($65) spooled with 20lb trilene and a sweet lami XSMH 9' 1-3($77) from an auction site and I'm in business. My first swing in the field behind the house resulted in a bowl of spaghetti as I was admiring my cast and totally forgot to thumb the spool, lol. Half hour later I was getting decent to good results with the brake tightened down pretty good. I backed the brake of and immediately had a birds nest. Oh well, still have a good month to practice before I hit the beach. My first exp. with a Lami and I was really impressed. The rod punches well above its weight as I was throwing 4oz with ease.


once you get the hang of it take the big brakes out and start working your way to the point of NO brakes,i've been tossing these reels for so long that it's the first thing i do,on the shore we call it GO OR BLOW!!!,the difference is pretty noticable IMO and couldn't throw one with brakes to save my arse now


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Philly, are you really referring to the brakes when you say you have it locked down? The little dial is the tool tensioner, not the brake. Just making sure...


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

This has been a great thread! I'm by no means an expert when it comes to casting and this thread has been quite educational. I love my Abu's, but have never tried any of the others mentioned. I have read similar threads before & many of the same reels seemed to get mentioned. Real good stuff, here. Seems to me that a person getting into some surf casting with a conventional could do worse than go with the reels mentioned here. If I was looking for a different reel, frankly I would just pick one & see for myself if I like it or not.

I had never heard of the Akios reels prior to reading this thread, so I did the Google thing & took a look at some of them. Is is just me, or do they look strangely like an Abu?

Either way, looks like a fine reel!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

bigjim5589 said:


> I had never heard of the Akios reels prior to reading this thread, so I did the Google thing & took a look at some of them. Is is just me, or do they look strangely like an Abu?


It's no coincidence.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

The little dial is the spool tensioner...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

solid7 said:


> It's no coincidence.


 Meaning "spinoff" of abu,or meaning abu has a great casting reel?? Far as abu being a great casting reel that has spanned time very well,I'm in full agreement..


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Meaning "spinoff" of abu,or meaning abu has a great casting reel?? Far as abu being a great casting reel that has spanned time very well,I'm in full agreement..


Meaning the guy who started the company apparently was an insider at Abu. These reels are supposedly his "Checkers Cab" moments. (best of everything he liked, and improvement to what he didn't like)

So the fact that it looks like an Abu should hardly be considered a coincidence...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

solid7 said:


> Meaning the guy who started the company apparently was an insider at Abu. These reels are supposedly his "Checkers Cab" moments. (best of everything he liked, and improvement to what he didn't like)
> 
> So the fact that it looks like an Abu should hardly be considered a coincidence...


 Gotcha.. SO that means he fixed the ragged arsed drag that caused me to get rid of my abu's in the first place,right????


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Gotcha.. SO that means he fixed the ragged arsed drag that caused me to get rid of my abu's in the first place,right????


I couldn't say... If you refer to my previous postings, I don't have mine yet. 

The pictures alone tell me that they fixed that goofy ass magnet that Abu uses. (with little tiny sheet metal parts, and flimsy plastic sliding mabobbers, and whatnot - Akios has a knob)

I'll let you know my opinion when I have one. That should be corrected before the spring...


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

"Gotcha.. SO that means he fixed the ragged arsed drag that caused me to get rid of my abu's in the first place,right???? "

Kenny, you can probably find that out pretty quick with a ride up to Avon, the fellow that imports them into the US lives up there... Tommy Farmer can put you in touch.
;-)


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

tjbjornsen said:


> "Gotcha.. SO that means he fixed the ragged arsed drag that caused me to get rid of my abu's in the first place,right???? "
> 
> Kenny, you can probably find that out pretty quick with a ride up to Avon, the fellow that imports them into the US lives up there... Tommy Farmer can put you in touch.
> ;-)


 Cool.... Right now,like my saltist 20's,good drag,good distance,caught plenty of drum on them since I bought them.. Sounds like a new alternative though,especially if they actually have a drag,which abu's,at least out of the box,do not......


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

If all you stinkin' thread hijackers don't mind, can a guy get a little help here? Well after some initial success on the practice field, I decided to let 'er out a notch. Well apparently I suck. At this point anything over a 50% cast ends in disaster. I'm thinking that dry land practice is a waste of time. Seems like despite my best efforts, the line won't pack down correctly so the diameter of the spool gets too big resulting in blow-ups. I think I need to get on a beach, get the line in the water and let the resistance of the water pack the spool at the risk of a little humiliation. Either that or I just suck, like I said.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

phillyguy said:


> Either that or I just suck, like I said.


Why don't you try either posting a video, or getting somebody on the forum to help you in person? There's only so much that a forum is good for.

At this point, you are just text on a screen, and as much as I'd like to help, I don't think there is much to work with. Most of us practice on a dry field, and it works just about the same as the beach. I find that my technique is a bit better on the beach - probably due to the added traction on the grass - but it's a minor difference. It's certainly not a make-or-break situation.

You might suck, and you might not. You might also just be impatient.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

phillyguy, you might want to watch your words, some of these stinkn thread highjackers in your words have given you some great advice and some of them are some of the best casters anywhere around.

Now it is up to you to take the advice they have learned over many years of casting and use it or you can just do as you wish and keep having problems.

Do some searchs on here of a few old post about casting problems others have had and with what you have gotten and add them together and if you ask real nice I bet someone in your local area will meet you and give you all the help you may need or just keep calling folks names.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Good call, Shooter.

I am probably one of those "stinkin thread hijackers", but by my own admission, I don't always read a topic start to finish. When I find a relevant insertion point in a discussion that seems to fit the topic, I'll jump in.

"Going to the Dark (conventional) Side" seemed like a pretty good topic upon which to base a discussion about different types of conventional reels, and their merits, or lack, thereof. If I happened to be coasting along on somebody else's tangent, some of you are just going to have to get over it. The advice you get on a an internet forum is worth every penny that you pay for it. So long as it isn't a blatant attempt to derail the topic, I can't see the problem.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

just a joke folks, lighten it up. And yes, its probably a combination of impatience, inexperience, and lack of talent on my part. I'm hoping its number two! If I didn't say it before, thanks to all who offered advice past and future, you guys with a world more experience on the sand than me make this forum an invaluable resource. Again, did not mean to offend.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

phillyguy said:


> just a joke folks, lighten it up. And yes, its probably a combination of impatience, inexperience, and lack of talent on my part. I'm hoping its number two! If I didn't say it before, thanks to all who offered advice past and future, you guys with a world more experience on the sand than me make this forum an invaluable resource. Again, did not mean to offend.


 Sorry phillyguy,I also was one of the thread hijackers... Mainly because casting is a secondary point if you want to catch fish.. Yes,it bears some relevance,but in the long run you are looking to put a reel on the rod that will reel in a fish... This means a reel with a good drag,the retrieve that you want,holds the amount of line needed,and THEN cast good to match...

In short,do like some are suggesting,find someone near you that will go out and help you,and give'm a pm.. THEN take that GOOD *FISHING REEL* take it to the surf or pier and catch some fish!!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

"slosh 30 ($65) spooled with 20lb trilene and a sweet lami XSMH 9' 1-3($77) ... decent to good results with the brake tightened down pretty good. I backed the brake of and immediately had a birds nest."

I have no idea how much you know about conventionals, so here is a start. So its a Daiwa Slosh 30. I have rarely ever gotten a birdsnest with that reel. So, some questions. Are there any plastic brakes installed inside the sideplate? How many and what color? Has the reel been serviced? Do you know what kind of oil was used? 

If you don't have brakes installed, put some in to start off with. Set the spool tension dial so that your line stops correctly when you stand up straight, hold the rod straight out, hit the release mechanism. The spool should stop turning when the sinker hits the ground. 

Now, I've never used a slosh 30 to throw 2 ounces. Always used at least 4 ounces. It seems to me that 20 lb mono might be a little thick for 2 ounces, but that probably has nothing to do with it. 

Did you lay the line on the reel yourself? How many times did the line go around the spool in one direction? If you are wrapping the line tightly together so that the line is making like 10 wraps in one direction, that could be your problem. 

Just some basic things in case they help...


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Good stuff, thanks. Answers: This is my first experience with a conventional reel. Second, I was told that the red brakes are on the reel, I have the white ones as well. Third, I have no idea about the service history of the reel, but it appears to have been well cared for with light use. I was throwing 3oz. and 4oz. lead. I think your idea about the line lay is where my problem is. How many wraps would you recommend across the spool? I easily could have crossed the line over itself a few times on the retrieve.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

phillyguy said:


> How many wraps would you recommend across the spool? I easily could have crossed the line over itself a few times on the retrieve.


I'm no expert on this subject - but for myself - and I don't seem to have any problems - I have never counted wraps. I just try to keep the spool balanced. For me, it's pretty obvious when that occurs. (and when it doesn't)

Smarter guys than me can weigh in further, but I'm guessing I probably turn 6-7 revolutions for every trip across the spool. My spool looks every bit as good as a reel with a levelwind, and that's all that I shoot for.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm updating this in case other noobs need help like me. I was on the verge of tossing the whole thing, when I decided to watch just one more youtube video. My problem all along was I was not able to load the rod enough, and the more power I put in the worse it got. I knew I was doing something fundamentally wrong so I decided to watch a fewTommy Farmer videos and it hit me immediately. My problems started at the ground and worked up from there. First, my footwork was all wrong. I was lining up basically with my front foot facing the pitchers mound (target is CF). I noticed that when I did get off a good cast it was to LF way off target. So I placed my front foot towards first base and it did two things. One, it gave me the ability to turn a full 270 degrees from the target AND it forced me to lower the angle of the rod. I had been trying to throw almost straight overhand. By lowering the rod tip from the 11:00 position to 10:00, I was able to get my right arm extended upward and punch and pull correctly. Wow, what a difference. The other tip I got was to look at the target and not the rod tip or the lure. By turning my head to the target it automatically starts the rotation of the hips and the rod simply follows through. Talk about a light bulb going on. I made about 50 casts without a single significant birds nest and I was getting 90-100yds consistently. I tell you, the sound of the line peeling off the reel is sweet music indeed. Thanks to Tommy, and all who offered help.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it. It's a good feeling, that's for sure.

Now, when you start really putting some ass into it, you're gonna flip when you hear the reel scream, and see how much line peels off...

Good on you for sticking it out.


----------



## Tenchi_the_fish (Feb 9, 2006)

Good to hear you are getting the hang of it. Just wait till you get some real distance cast in and your thumb starts to burn. Something i will never forget.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tenchi_the_fish said:


> Good to hear you are getting the hang of it. Just wait till you get some real distance cast in and your thumb starts to burn. Something i will never forget.


Why in God's name would you need to burn a thumb? If your thumbs burn, you are doing something very wrong!


----------



## Tenchi_the_fish (Feb 9, 2006)

I think every beginner to surf casting with a conventional has experienced the thumb burn unless you were born with a dialed in thumb. If that was the case he wouldnt be here asking for info.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tenchi_the_fish said:


> I think every beginner to surf casting with a conventional has experienced the thumb burn unless you were born with a dialed in thumb. If that was the case he wouldnt be here asking for info.


Gotta take your word for it. I don't remember burning my thumb... (split it a couple of times on the shock knot, though)


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I did not see what you went with but if you are still looking (or looking for another) find a used Avet SXMC, so awesome!
Can you post links of some of the videos you found to help you with casting? I would like to see them!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Phillyguy, what part of the city are you from? I'm up in the NE (Mayfair) and have a decent spot to cast (might need to use a baseball but still good) if you would like to get some one-on-one pointers. I'll even use my conventionals . . .


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_cOcSQpqMQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAuMsGfQczw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wnqhCpJTVU&feature=related

Spyderman- These are some of the vids I found helpful. I am throwing a slosh 30. Seemed to be the most user friendly for a noob. The rod is a 9' lami surf/jetty. When I feel more confident, I'll probably go to a 10' as I'll need a heavier rod to throw bait. Tommy Farmer has a lot of video on youtube. Really helped me get my footwork straightened out. I don't start as far closed as he does, I'm not going for max distance, I just want to be able to fish without looking like a complete a**hole. 

Reelinrod. I'm in Abington Twp, not far from Mayfair. I have a great spot to practice. My property backs up to a HS soccer field. Right now, I'm looking out the window waiting for the girls lacrosse team to finish practice. Coach is keeping them late tonight Thanks for the offer. If I need help, I will definitely be in touch.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

ReelinRod said:


> Phillyguy, what part of the city are you from? I'm up in the NE (Mayfair) and have a decent spot to cast (might need to use a baseball but still good) if you would like to get some one-on-one pointers. I'll even use my conventionals . . .


Your not going to get a better offer then that belive me, and in fishing season to boot.


----------

